# Rate this Cavil and Gandy morph from lookism



## Deleted member 689 (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Afrikancel (Feb 12, 2019)

plnk said:


> View attachment 20156


Out there, somewhere, this chad exists


----------



## Hunter (Feb 12, 2019)

nice move


----------



## Deleted member 689 (Feb 12, 2019)

Afrikancel said:


> Out there, somewhere, this chad exists


imagine looking like that holy shit


----------



## androidcel (Feb 12, 2019)

@AncapFAG mogs him


----------



## rockndogs (Feb 12, 2019)

Time to rope


----------



## kantero (Feb 12, 2019)

CaNdy


----------



## Kenma (Feb 12, 2019)

He's beautiful but his eyebags ruin him


----------



## VST (Feb 12, 2019)

Kenma said:


> He's beautiful but his eyebags ruin him


cope


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 12, 2019)

I saw a guy today like that but with a less robust jaw. JFL.


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 12, 2019)

plnk said:


> View attachment 20156


looks tiny bit like young Pierce Brosnan


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 12, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> looks tiny bit like young Pierce Brosnan
> View attachment 20193


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaark


----------



## Bur_01 (Feb 12, 2019)

Holy shit...


----------



## Coping (Feb 12, 2019)

Prime arcbrah mogs him easily


----------



## Madness (Feb 12, 2019)

Prime studyhacks mogs him


----------



## Coping (Feb 12, 2019)

Madness said:


> Prime studyhacks mogs him




Pretty boy


----------



## Madness (Feb 12, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 20238
> Pretty boy


He was dom yet pretty. I have no idea why I decided to try and get this site to bully him with me it was obvious he mogged me and I was just delusional


----------



## Coping (Feb 12, 2019)

Madness said:


> He was dom yet pretty. I have no idea why I decided to try and get this site to bully him with me it was obvious he mogged me and I was just delusional


Legit, dom + pretty boy hybrid basically unmoggable


----------



## Vanillestorms (Feb 13, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 20238
> Pretty boy


Cage


----------



## oldcell (Apr 6, 2019)

0/10 looks like abomination incel fantasy


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 7, 2019)

Ruined his harmony tbh


----------



## Richard_Hungwell (Feb 17, 2020)

bobs_pls said:


> looks tiny bit like young Pierce Brosnan
> View attachment 20193



Why is his neck so thin though?


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 17, 2020)

Still have a ugly tip nose (looks like a butt jfl)


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Feb 17, 2020)

Old news


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 17, 2020)

I mog him


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Feb 17, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> View attachment 271750


Morphed pic.
Would be PSL 8 if it was real though.


----------



## justbigboned (Feb 18, 2020)

Afrikancel said:


> Out there, somewhere, this chad exists


Impossible, if he did he would be a famous model already.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 18, 2020)

justbigboned said:


> Impossible, if he did he would be a famous model already.


Nope he live in a shit country like salludon


----------



## justbigboned (Feb 18, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Nope he live in a shit country like salludon


that pheno in a third world shithole, impossible. Even it was, some people were bound to orbit him, making him popular, his popularity would spread greater and greater eventually making him famous. Or someone would snap a picture of him like the pakistani tea guy with blue eyes.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 18, 2020)

justbigboned said:


> that pheno in a third world shithole, impossible. Even it was, some people were bound to orbit him, making him popular, his popularity would spread greater and greater eventually making him famous. Or someone would snap a picture of him like the pakistani tea guy with blue eyes.


He might live in some Little hut in kazakhtan or some shit idk


----------

